# 1999 Pathfinder Suspension Lift Kit, Need some help!



## Pathy07 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am trying to find a good suspension lift kit for my 1999.5 Pathfinder SE-Limited but i'm kind of new to this so i'm not sure what i'm looking for so if someone with a lift kit or anyone with that kinda knowledge would help me with this that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azmexicali (Jun 9, 2009)

After 2 years of research, I just ordered mine today. I purchased the Old Man Emu springs from Nissan Pathfinder lift kit, suspension lifts, accessories and ordered separately KYB GR-2 struts and KYB Gas-a-just shocks. I saved a couple hundred doing it this way. Rocky Road is selling the same KYB struts for $40 bucks more each, and not sure what shocks they sell, they wouldn't specify. Can't wait to get them on my truck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pathy07 (Feb 21, 2011)

*ok thanks,*

What site did you go to and around how much was it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

His post is hyperlinked. 

Nissan Pathfinder lift kit, suspension lifts, accessories


----------



## Dustless (Mar 14, 2011)

If your looking for more than an 1.75 OME lift their is a place out of Alberta called Krypton Fabrication who makes a 4 inch lift for the pathys twhich drops the unibody off the frame the kit is built strong and durable Ive had it on mine for about 3 months now and have absolutely no complaints and can completely flex out on 33/12.5 bf all terrains without rubbing at all


----------



## Pathy07 (Feb 21, 2011)

*ok i gotcha*

so on that site i am under the 96- 2004 section and for the OME strut it only lets me choose a right or a left. would i need only one side? or wouldnt i need both? yall are such a great help thank you so much. i just want to make sure i great the right thing cause i have to put it on myself.


----------

